# Fluval Telescopic Shrimp Net $3.85 @ Kensfish



## xmas_one

xenxes said:


> http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/fluval-telescopic-shrimp-net.html - $3.85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Amazon at $8.5, you have to pay shipping, so best if combined with another order.


Nice, thanks for posting this!!


----------



## h4n

I love that net when new. After a few weeks of using it, the net poped off and had to be reglued and now the telescopic doesnt slide anymore. 
I live in MA where Kensfish is and Amazon i still cheaper after shipping.


----------



## xenxes

Yea shipping alone on this thing is ~$6, if you're not combining Amazon is cheaper. Just happened I needed a ton of Ken's food and some Prime tho 

Been using my ugly square Marina blue net just fine, but couldn't pass this up. I need to stop buying fish stuff when I'm bored


----------



## lipadj46

Its always nice to support a small business that supports our hobby and offers low prices. Plus ken is a nice guy.


----------



## h4n

xenxes said:


> Yea shipping alone on this thing is ~$6, if you're not combining Amazon is cheaper. Just happened I needed a ton of Ken's food and some Prime tho
> 
> Been using my ugly square Marina blue net just fine, but couldn't pass this up. I need to stop buying fish stuff when I'm bored


Thats true, if you were buying something else.

And ya always try and support other small business in this hobby. But for me being in the same state, I get taxes on it all if i get stuff from Kensfish


----------



## mmccarthy781

h4n said:


> I love that net when new. After a few weeks of using it, the net poped off and had to be reglued and now the telescopic doesnt slide anymore.


 The same thing happened to me .


----------



## xenxes

mmccarthy781 said:


> The same thing happened to me .


Boo, tell me this now after I bought 2. I guess the "telescopic" feature is stupid.

I need to conceive of a better way to catch shrimp, not bottle traps, too clumsy... hmm, bigger nets!?










What about this?










Throw food in and wait... gonna try.


----------



## zdnet

h4n said:


> After a few weeks of using it, the net poped off


The same with mine. I fixed it by using a plier to clamp it down. That seems to do the trick.


----------



## xenxes

Fluval has good customer support. http://faq.hagencrm.com/newquestion.asp?us Send them a question concerning your broken net and they should replace it (assuming you didn't buy it too long ago). I had a Fluval 13W CFL bulb go out on me within 3 days and they shipped out another immediately. My 6g was missing the light fixture out of the box and they sent a replacement. My Spec light went out in a month but never bothered... Eesh, maybe their products go wrong too often


----------

